# The Little 1k Post!!!! A contest you can actually win!



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a better chance to shamelessly pad your post count and win fabulous prizes!

AND it's only to 1,000 posts! See, what team 1 didn't mention is that this contest is over on Monday, and there's little chance of making 3,000 posts. But you can easily get 1,000!

The following prizes will apply:

1. The person with the 1,000th post will receive a jar of genuine Marianas Islands hot pepper sauce, via Priority Mail, with a genuine Dleg island marinade recipe!

AND:

2. The person with the most posts in this thread will win access to the fabulous A-Team secret room, at the top of this forum!!!!!!

here are the rules:

- 5 words per post

- no double posting, you need to wait for someone else to post before you can post again

- pics and smilies don't count to the 5 words


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be the winner winner of the chicken dinner


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

oooh...I lika da spice


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

ALL ACCESS PASS to where the strategery takes place.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

I want the official Marianas island spice too!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I want the official Marianas island spice too!


ME TOO, what was her name again?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know but she was cute.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

sugar, spice and everything that is nice


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I'll be the winner winner of the chicken dinner


Hey, that was my line. Am I eligible to win this one since I won the 10k?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes but you've got to post to win it


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Yes but you've got to post to win it


Hey, I post when I can. I've already gotten in trouble for surfing the web at work, so I need to lay low for a bit. But I still sneak in some time when nobody is lookin'.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Not at work now are ya?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Not at work now are ya?


Nope, therefore nobody is lookin' and I'm postin'.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

you're a good man Charley Brown


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> you're a good man Charley Brown


You're quick on the draw tonight.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm out for tonight, guys.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Night, sleep tight... er is that what she said?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be out in a few minutes, but I just had a brain fart. It'll be easy to decide who to vote off no matter which team loses. Add up the posts in each of that team's 5 threads and the lowest post count gets the boot.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Good point, the post count tells no lie, but these are supposed to be interesting topics.

We'll see.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Wait...I didn't see any requirement that topics had to be interesting. I'm screwed if that's a prereq.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

even if the topic isn't our material inside will be


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting, probably not. Random and hilarious, possibly.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

random for sure.

hilarious at times


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Survivor challenge

Requires five words per post

Haiku works just fine


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know what a Haiku is, but I know what a High Moo is. It's a stoned cow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Haiku is a form of Japanese poetry, consisting of 17 syllables, in three metrical phrases of 5, 7 and 5 syllables respectively. (adapted from Wiki definition)


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

oh I get it, so you're post above was a haiku?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

Raw, bloody anus

Recycled corncobs and sand

toilet paper blues


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice, you must be good with Stoned Cows


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, this one time the cows got into my pot and.... oh wait, wrong story.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah, that's the story about the mushrooms


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

ohhhh...... noooooo..... two threads.... oh the insanity


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

much insanity. I need sleep now. Till mornin'


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

Good nite DVinny


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah but you actually have a chance of winning this one

Team 1 should join in, since they would have a shot at winning access to our secret strategy meetings.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

oh, that's a cool strategy. i hadn't thought that you would think that they would think that way. ?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2009)

wouldn't think that I would of thought that you would think I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

about the prize... four.... five.... for the requirements


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2009)

You guys will love Marianas hot pepper sauce. It's a paste, really. So brutally hot that you daren't put more than the tine of a fork of it directly in your mouth. But when you blend it in with soy sauce and lemon juice, it's the greatest dipping sauce in the world for meat.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

Good morning, friends and fellow engineers!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

good morning Mary, I have to attend a career fair and man our booth today.

No spamming for me until late afternoon


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

My company is hosting a sustainability design seminar for a lot of the big wigs at local companies. This place is going to be crawling with rich people today.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to spread the wealth a bit here... spamming could become a full time job!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I have to spread the wealth a bit here... spamming could become a full time job!


Thank you for your support.

Anybody remember those wine spritzer commercials?


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Which ones, the Bartle and James ones???


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Do they even make Bartles and James any more?


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think so, but then again I never look for wine coolers in the liquor store... I head right for the pallet racks of 30-packs.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

30 packs are cans, I go for the bottles.

Of course ray it's time to start going for the 36 packs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a can guy. i don't much care for the bottles.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

ain't nothing wrong with a nice can


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Especially when its shaken a bit.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I was talking about the Bartles and James commercials. Name escaped me before.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't tell if its REALLY quiet in here, or if my ears just haven't popped.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't it be both. Werd.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

We're experiencing the least percipitation for the year since 1938. Of course, it is puring rain right now.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

puring rain is that like raining cats and cats?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> puring rain is that like raining cats and cats?


Its when all the rain that hits the ground is distilled first.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

dude, five word posts again?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> dude, five word posts again?


No, our 1K thread is non-discriminatory against longer posts.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

It has to be non-discriminatory based on the anti-harassment training I received last week.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> It has to be non-discriminatory based on the anti-harassment training I received last week.


Did the woman running it have a nice rack?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

Dleg said:


> here are the rules:
> - 5 words per post


five. no more no less.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Last time we had it, they had this tall hot blonde... this time we had a little troll.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

^ YKW equals troll. That who it was?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Last time we had it, they had this tall hot blonde... this time we had a little troll.


Awe, that sucks.

I'm still pining over the fact that our rigging group didn't hire a _smoking_ hot college grad who interviewed a few months back.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I want the hot sauce


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Eye pain, damn these sinuses.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

that is pretty bad dude.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> I want the hot sauce


then keep on posting here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The hot sauce is quite a motivator.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

where's Fudgey? I figured he'd go for the hot sauce.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe after the puke/poop story, he has pushed aside the hot sauce?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the hot sauce.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

The hot sauce goes on everything.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

That may be painful supe.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Pain for pleasure, my friend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Wasn't it Blink-182 that sang that song?

Or Sum 41?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a CD named...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Wasn't it Blink-182 that sang that song?
> Or Sum 41?


Now that you mention it, I think it was Sum 41.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

It was at the end of the Fat Lip video.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok if you guys say so. I've never heard of Sum-41.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It was at the end of the Fat Lip video.


Ah yes, the little hair band tribute.

MA: They're a punk/rock band that has already faded largely from the public eye despite being only a few years old. They lost their lead guitar player and went downhill from there.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> I have a CD named...



Hot Sauce in the Dickhole...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'll wait until I'm home to open that one.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

it is safe for work


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

What will the Japanese think of next?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

it is just a CD


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

But to some people, its a way of life.

I don't want to know those people.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I love Invisibl Skratch Piklz


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Are they scratch and sniff?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not even going to look.

Nah gonna do.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lunch was good, only got bothered my two headhunters.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Everybody in this office has a major stick up their ass today. Probably because we haven't seen sunlight in about a week.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> Everybody in this office has a major stick up their ass today. Probably because we haven't seen sunlight in about a week.


You should replace all of them with minor sticks. People would be grateful.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

ha ha that is funny!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate my boss. He is a prick.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

that is a common sentiment


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)

Can I be on Team 2B?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

you can join my team!


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

1/10 of the way there!


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)

What are we playing for?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

The joy of the Spamfest!


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

frazil said:


> What are we playing for?


1. The person with the 1,000th post will receive a jar of genuine Marianas Islands hot pepper sauce, via Priority Mail, with a genuine Dleg island marinade recipe!

AND:

2. The person with the most posts in this thread will win access to the fabulous A-Team secret room, at the top of this forum!!!!!!


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)

Does Team 2B have a top secret room?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

No... Still working on that.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Its very lonely in the Team 2B room anyways.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I love my own company.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Random post for no apparent reason.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I am equal opportunity spamaholic.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

sschell is obsessed with The Big Lebowski for some reason.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Probably the White Russians and jelly sandals.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I never got the allure of that movie.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Personally, the musical number in the bowling alley is what did it for me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I hated that movie when I saw it in the theater...now it is one of my favorite movies. It grows on ya.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

^ I never even saw it


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I like cohen bros. films.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I do, too, but that one is probably one of my least favorites. I've seen it twice and still don't get the allure of it.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I identify with the dude.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I would never admit to that.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Confucious say man who go to bed with itchy bum...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Man who stands on toilet is high on pot.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

o' brother where art thou


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

Good advice is always certain to be ignored, but that's no reason not to give it.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

got back from the career fair


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> got back from the career fair


how did that go? I've heard the ones around here are full of companies collecting resumes with no intention of hiring anyone.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I was looking for "talent"


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

and what did you find?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I found no "talent"

I need a receptionist right now.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

What kind of "talented" receptionest?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, one that can 'get the job done'


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

exactly what kind of "Job"????


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

you know, filing, answer phones, etc. etc.

of course.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> exactly what kind of "Job"????


are you looking to move to :wv: ?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ Not for what you're thinking he's not


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

> Today's Top 20 PostersMember Joined Total Member Posts [SIZE=36pt]Posts Today[/SIZE] % of today's posts
> 
> Supe 17-July 08 1,264 [SIZE=24pt]110[/SIZE] 10.39%
> 
> ...


Damn Supe... good work dude!


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Just trying to keep us alive!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

my best ever was 101


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

It would have been more, but I've been given a few assignments to do. Of course, it was all last minute shit that's flowing in here because QA is sticking its nose in other people's bidness.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

way to go there Supe!


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Someone's got to keep this team afloat, though Mary did a hell of a job last night.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

are you saying that some team members aren't carrying their weight?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

true, true. let's keep floating.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> are you saying that some team members aren't carrying their weight?


I'm saying that some of us have to keep the posts rolling when others are trying to stay gainfully employed


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Based on her avatar TX carries her weight beautifully.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I would not mind carrying the weight in her avatar. Or motorboating the weight in her avatar.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

and I believe they'll keep the team afloat.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

If the motor's running, they can propel us to victory.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Isn't it about time for Dleg to kick in here?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope so, because I'm out of here in 5 minutes and off to the pharmacy, and then off to the steam room.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

the pharmacy and the steam room. Is that some sort of code?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

No, it's quite literally Walgreens, followed by a sauna at the apartment complex across the street, whose facilities I'm not supposed to be using.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

oh I thought you were going to get some good drugs and find a hot spot


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think United HealthCare reimburses street drugs.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Bastards. I think you should write a letter.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I would, but with the cost of healthcare, I can't afford the stamp to mail it.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

How is a woman like a postage stamp?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm so glad my avatar brings so much joy to the members of this board


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

There's an ugly picture of Obama on them?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

you lick 'em, you stick 'em, and you send them on their way.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziiiiing!

You can't lick them anymore though, they're already sticky when you buy them.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

some people will buy anything...

Obama coins... I mean stickers!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

It has been a rough day.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

We missed you Mary! What happened?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Dleg said:


> You guys will love Marianas hot pepper sauce. It's a paste, really. So brutally hot that you daren't put more than the tine of a fork of it directly in your mouth. But when you blend it in with soy sauce and lemon juice, it's the greatest dipping sauce in the world for meat.



Oh man, I want to win this so badly. . .I might have to quit my job and spam full time. . .


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Mary: sounds like it's time to kick back and spam.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

But I don't _like_ spam!

(wait, my name isn't mary!)


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)

What if I just send you $ dleg? Can I get some Marianas hot sauce?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Is suspect that is an option but wouldn't it be more fun to win it?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

If I don't win I just might have to send dleg some $$ for hot sauce.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

but there's no fun in that.


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah I was going to start spamming like crazy, but then thought maybe I can just buy it.

&lt;---lazy


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Well there is always the question of whether dleg would send actual hot sauce, or something else. That could be exciting.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

That could be exciting, eh?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

You never know what you might get from the Northern Marianas Islands.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

Big f'ing spiders no doubt.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Or maybe a hot asian chick!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

didn't he have some returned stool samples?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Ewww! I definitely don't want THOSE!

Maybe fudgey should participate!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in for the evening session. I had to rake leaves, pick up sticks and work out after work. That sucked.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Did I see someone say something about motorboating?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

WTF? I show up and everybody else stops posting.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got to go home.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm back, so let's do this


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The boy is in bed for the night. Time to wind down for the evening.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

heck no, it's time to wind it up


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

This is winding down. I'm splitting time between here and figuring out a parts list for a new computer.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

oh, nice.

I haven't built a new one for several years


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got the bug to build something. I don't have the money or the facilities to work on my first choice so I'm going to build a computer.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

And what's your first choice? A hot-rod airplane?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

good question, I know I am wanting to do a full ground up of another 1st-gen Camaro

$$$


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

^Actually, you've seen a picture of it in its current state. 1952 MGTD


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

true. true.

That would be an awesome build up


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the pic; just making conversation!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the MG's, awesome rides


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

My dad left me the car. It's partially assembled. He bought it when I was 5 and I rode with him when he brought it home. I remember it was Thanksgiving weekend and pretty cold. The British weren't much for putting heaters in their cars back then.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I currently have the heater out of my Camaro


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, but it doesn't get cold in :wv: , so no big deal.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

oh, it gets plenty cold, but convertibles are not to be driven in it


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Having been there yesterday, I can verify that :wv: gets pretty damn cold. Had to pay $30.00 to get the engine pre-heated before I tried to start it. The engine oil had the consistency of maple syrup.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm about to start building a house (rather, having one built for me), so that should occupy my time and finances for a good while.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ for a good while.

good luck


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I think my next house will be custom built. Since I have a family now, I can't build my old dream of a 4000sq ft garage with a cot and a microwave in the corner. I still plan to have the big-a$$ garage though.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got two buddies building right now.

they always want an engineer to look at something


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I've got two buddies building right now.
> 
> they always want an engineer to look at something


I already drew the lot on AutoCAD to see how much house I can put on it. When I settle on the floor plan, I'm sure I'll draw that too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

My next lot is going to be at least 5 acres. I'm getting tired of neighbors closer than 100 yards.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

gotta love it.

saves time and $$


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I just want some land in the boonies so I can shoot my guns without paying range fees.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, I have a couple buddies with farms for just that purpose


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Airplane on a Conveyor Belt is coming on Mythbusters at 10.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The family farm in :wv: is like that. Nearest neighbors are a mile in either direction. I miss living there.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a buddy with a farm in Doddridge County like that.

What county Flyer?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Pocahontas County. The farm is near Marlinton.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

From earlier in this thread...

It sounds like Dleg could have a decent side business of exporting Mariana Hot Sauce to the states.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not feel good.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

^sorry to hear you aren't feeling good Mary.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

^Ditto. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

I never go out on days that end in "Y."

edit: OOOPS, wrong thread!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks. I'm out for the night.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Dang, I'm having a hard time keeping up with all five threads.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

You could just focus on one. I suggest the 1k.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, but sometimes I have to wait a while for another post on this thread so I can repost. . .


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

You mean, like this one?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, just like that lusone:

However, I am out for the night.

So long.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> You mean, like this one?


Yeah...forgot what thread I was in.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Me too. I've had about all I can stand for one day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Tis aboot time to hit the hay.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got the kiddos to bed... I'm not gonna be far behind.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

just got back into the house. Time to pack it in.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

one more post to help my addiction


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Time for a new day of working spamming.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, rudy.

Good morning, y'all.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Good morning to you Mary!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey guys what's up! I'm posting from a hotel room in Guam. Just finished a long day of technical assistance to guam EPA, including a happy hour with staff and a sushi dinner with an old friend. now it's time to work again, reviewing landfill plans and typing stuff. Uggh.

Strong work on the thread! Don't slack off! A real prize is in store!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

:sucks:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Not as much as the 3k thread. Which is a lost cause.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

this is true. theirs does suck worser


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

theirs sucks because it can't be won and identifies no prizes. 3k by Monday? I don't think so.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I gotta head to the office, see ya shortly


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

And I have to so some late night work. I need to stop the nonsense.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm up, but I'll be at a seminar all day today... no spamming from me


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, time to get to work.

It sucks having to cram an entire project into three days a month.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Time to get started here on the east coast!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm at my day job and my online job.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 19, 2009)

I got out of going to a meeting in CT today (which would have taken me two plus hours to get to for a two hour meeting, to drive 3 hours down to the office, pick up what I need for my meetings tomorrow, to drive for another 1/2 hour to get home.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Checking in this morning, but looks like I'm going to be busy the better part of the day today thanks to some last minute "ideas" my boss has before his senior managers meeting


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

bump to the top o' the list.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

one and out. hi ho it's off to work I go


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Union labor sabotage does wonders to weld reject rates.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Union workers would never do anything to intentionally cause re-work. They also hold no culpability in the failure of the auto makers. My nose is growing so I should stop lying though my teeth now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Its kind of sad, really. The area in question is so economically depressed, that prolonging the project is all they can do to ensure they have even a modicum of work. Unfortunately, us over in QC are the ones taking the blame for it.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm heading to the gym, then out in the field again.... ugh..


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

So many phone calls today, I feel like a telemarketer.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I've felt that way all week


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

3 conference calls so far, and at least 6 or 7 run of the mill, what the hell do you want type calls.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Since it didn't get

it's own thread, we should play "in

my pants" in this thread.

Deep Impact...in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Forrest Gump....... in your pants


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't get the "in your pants" thing...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

take any book or movie title and then add after it: IN MY PANTS

its fun.

It's like reading your fortune cookie at the Chinese Restaurant, then adding: IN BED


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm stuck going to a wedding with a friend on March 14th, and lord knows she's going to owe me big time... in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Dr. Doolittle.... in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

frazil said:


> I don't get the "in your pants" thing...


that's too bad Fraz. We've all been saying that you're working too hard these days.

The Brave One in My Pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful Children In My Pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Michael Jackson... That's just sick.

Blond Ambition in My Pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

It was the first book that came to mind, because I'm reading it! Its actually pretty good. Follows all of these oddball characters that are somehow related to a kid's disappearance.


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> that's too bad Fraz. We've all been saying that you're working too hard these days.


LOL!! THanks for the laugh MA!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

frazil said:


> LOL!! THanks for the laugh MA!


There you go. Me's thinks "It's Business Time".


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2009)

That was last night ...Wednesday is business time, which you know from my business socks.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

And taking out the recycling is....important


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2009)

but it's not foreplay.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL that killed me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Shaft...in my pants. Giggity!


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

And its not cosplay, either.


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2009)

Linky: It's Business Time

I've given up planning to do work this afternoon. I am now planning _not _to do work this afternoon. (maybe reverse psychology will work)


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

I was surprisingly busy the better part of the day. Now... to hell with it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

My internet service was inop for most of the day. Just got it back a little while ago. Got a lot of work done but no spamming.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, now you can make up for lost time.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Not for long. Have to head out of the house in a little while.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

A site QC manager just asked me over the phone if I was dying. Apparently I don't sound very good.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually getting something done today. and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Swiss Family Robinson...... in my pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

The Incredibles In My Pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Awakening in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Great Escape in my pants.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Small Soldiers in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Toy Story in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Little Women.... in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

This game also works with song titles...

Feelin' Groovy in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Lady in Red....... in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty Woman in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

sussussodio....... in my pants !!!!!!!

Yeah


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Smack my bitch up in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The little engine that could........... in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Too Legit to Quit in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Cat Scratch Fever in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty Woman............ in my pants.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 19, 2009)

dumb and dumber... in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Like a Rock in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure........... in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Godzilla in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Little Miss Sunshine...... in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Guns of Navarone.....in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Three Amigos..........in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

In Harms Way....in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Three Little Pigs....... in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

50 first dates in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Big Jake.....in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Blazing Saddles........ in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ironman in my pants, yeah!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ Well played.

Mad Max .......... in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Road Warrior....in my pants.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Bambi in my pants, word.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Lion King............ in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Departed in my Pants

I love the dead before they rise...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

deperado. ................. in my pants Part I


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Heartbreak Ridge..in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Die Hard. . .in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Die HARDER in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Die Hard with a Vengeance in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Spaceballs in my pants...again


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Departed............ in my Pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Maximum Overdrive in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

The Rock in my pants.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> The Departed............ in my Pants


do you love the dead too?

see about 5 posts above.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Notebook........ in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Right Stuff in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 days.............. in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Crazy Bitch in my Pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Battle of the Bulge in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Mrs. Robinson .................... in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Smokey and the Bandit in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Color of Money ........ in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I never wanna fuckin' see you again in my pants. (Rich Hardesty song)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Wrath of Khan in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Never Gonna Give You Up ................ in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

mean girls in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate everything about you in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I Wish You Were Here in my pants.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Something about Mary ........ in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Get Shorty in my pants


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Top Gun in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Iron Eagle in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The Departed II ............ in my Pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Machine in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Undiscovered Country in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Limp Biskit in may pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Jungle in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Dancin with Mr. Brownstone in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

KING KONG in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The House of the Rising Sun in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Nookie in my pants....gigiity.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Yokyo Drift......... in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Fast and the Furious in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Dumb and Dumber in my pants.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Big Lebowski in my pants.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Jaws in my pants (again)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Incredibles in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Mary Poppins in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Parent Trap in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Little Shop of Horrors in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Eagle Eye in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Golden Eye in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The Shining in my pants


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 20, 2009)

The REEPING in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Stand in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Shining in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Easy Rider in my pants


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Reform School Girls in my pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Godfather in my pants


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just another post on the way to 1k!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Just another post...in my pants!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing to see here. Move along.....in my pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Pineapple Express In My Pants


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Color Purple in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Born to Run in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Midnight Express in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude Where's my Car in my pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Swiss Family Robinson in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Bio Dome in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Search for Spock in my pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Trainspotting In My Pants - The Movie


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Fandango in my pants - giggity


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Snatch in HER pants. Swit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Run Silent, Run Deep in my pants.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Hunt for the Red October in my pants.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Balls of Fury in my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Balls of *Furry* in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Great Balls of Fire in my pants.

...after that one skank...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

The Big Lebowski in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Saving Silverman in my pants.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

The Man Show in my pants.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Toxic Avenger in my pants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Volcano in my pants.

IT'S ABOUT TO BLOW!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Swamp Thing in my pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Jumanji in my pants - giggity


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Along Came Polly in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

A Fistful of Dollars in my pants


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

A Man and a Woman in my pants.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I get all the free BBQ and beer I can handle next Friday and Saturday at the Reliant Center, because a coworker is in the cookoff!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It's hard to go wrong with free BBQ and beer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

If it's free, it's for me.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> I get all the free BBQ and beer I can handle next Friday and Saturday at the Reliant Center, because a coworker is in the cookoff!


We're still debating whether or not to go to the rodeo. My kid only wants to go for the overpriced carnival rides outside. She wanted to go to see the Jonas Bros but she is in a musical and one of her shows is at the same time as their concert.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Jonas Bros are a pox upon our country.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Carival rides suck, are there any real amusement park near you?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Anybody else think Obama and the Democratic controlled houses are doing a horribly bad job of running the country?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Carival rides suck, are there any real amusement park near you?


Not really. Astroworld closed before we moved here... but I've heard it was really ghetto, so I'm not to upset about that. In their defense, the Houston Rodeo rides are generally a lot better than the standard "carnival rides"... just way overpriced.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a member of the other team insluted me.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

not a wise move


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

the question is...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

how severe of a punishment does he deserve?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess since the A team is already winning...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

5 or 6 posts should be sufficient.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

He did it again...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks to Sement... I mean cement


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

this challenge as is good as done


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

count another victory in the bag for the A team


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

last time I was in this thread you guys were talking about union Labor


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Anybody else think Obama and the Democratic controlled houses are doing a horribly bad job of running the country?


That they are. The problem is that, as a population, seem to expect the people in Washington to run the country. This is not now, nor was it ever, their job.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

booooorrrrrrring!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> a member of the other team insluted me.


You should probably spank them a little harder.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

^I agree. 11 posts isn't nearly enough to even get their attention.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

These antibiotics are killing my stomach today, keeping the garbage can on close standby in the event of pukage.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

^ nice. of course, I tend to have fudgey-type problems when I'm on antibiotics.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> ^ nice. of course, I tend to have fudgey-type problems when I'm on antibiotics.


The only problem I had with that was a few days ago when I was mixing all the over the counter stuff. Now I'm on the antibiotic, the cough syrup with codeine, and my everyday meds. I just have this gut feeling its going to come out the mouth. Its that feeling where its just lingering at the top of the stomach


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I thought antibiotics worked on your nether regions. If you need a trash can, there might be something else going on.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

No, they'll definitely do the puke thing too. Most prescriptions don't bother me puke-wise except some antibiotics, anesthesia meds, and morphine. Z-pac is usually pretty mild on my stomach, which is why I'm surprised its bothering me this time. I've tried Avalox twice, and couldn't keep it down either time.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

yuk.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

never had that problem with anitibiotics...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> No, they'll definitely do the puke thing too. Most prescriptions don't bother me puke-wise except some antibiotics, anesthesia meds, and morphine. Z-pac is usually pretty mild on my stomach, which is why I'm surprised its bothering me this time. I've tried Avalox twice, and couldn't keep it down either time.


Darvocst and CABs will make you puke.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm about to hit 3k!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Darvocst and CABs will make you puke.


really... cuz that sounds like fun...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

thats a painkiller right?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

+1 for no good reason


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah. It didn't do much but put me to sleep.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Darvocst and CABs will make you puke.


CABs? Chinese-American Biopharmaceuticals? Or not


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

other than to take a big brown number two on the big red number ones!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> other than to take a big brown number two on the big red number ones!


You know they deserve it.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

2999.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Wonder if we could hit 1K today....


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

If they piss me off again I'm almost positive you will...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

or if I keep thinking about that hot sauce...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Get that refresh button ready...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like this thread has some promise after all.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd like to see it run down the 3k thread personally, as a true nail in the coffin.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

That would be quite a slam on Team McPeeon.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty soon, the only challenge they'll be able to win is a "who has the most members voted off" challenge.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It does currently look like we may go 3 for 3.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Or the 'what team had the most posts in the other teams threads' cointest.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I honestly thought they were beating us yesterday on account of the 3k thread until I actually tallied it up, and we were up by 90 at the time.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm bored. I am THE ONLY person who works in my building on Fridays. At least I can leave soon.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I'm bored. I am THE ONLY person who works in my building on Fridays. At least I can leave soon.


I actually have to stay the full 8 hours on Fridays now. My boss went from work 1/2 day Fridays to one on, one off like the rest of us


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just trying to get interested in work. Having a hard time focusing this week.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Its quiet here on fridays too...but thats nice. I can get stuff done.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What is the post score now?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> I honestly thought they were beating us yesterday on account of the 3k thread until I actually tallied it up, and we were up by 90 at the time.


Their 3K is doing well... but none of the rest of their threads have more than 200. ALL 5 of ours have more than 200.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm too lazy to do the math.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Every time I do it, it changes...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm just trying to get interested in work. Having a hard time focusing this week.


Me neither. But aside from a few small side projects I was given, I'm back in "waiting mode" on the corporate engineering guys. Still awaiting replies from China, as well as our NC and MA offices, and some estimates from a local rep, and until then, I got nothin'.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

As of 2 minutes ago...

Team A - 1463

Team McPeeon - 1135


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got the project from hell staring me in the face. As is typical though, I'm waiting for a couple of decisions from the client before I can do too much.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> As of 2 minutes ago...
> Team A - 1463
> 
> Team McPeeon - 1135


Looks like the A-Team is dominant once again!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Days 1 and 2 they had the edge on us, especially since they got the jump with 3 topics on day 1.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow. Looks like we're pulling away.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't slack off though, a few hours of slowdown or some night time antics and they're right back in it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Cue the A-Team theme music.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully environmental restrictions will not force the A-Team to drive around in this


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

^That is a really cool paint job on what is one of the ugliest vehicles I have ever seen.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate those things with a passion. I feel like whoever is driving it has to pull it back a few feet to wind it up before it starts moving.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think BA would think highly of that smart.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What women want in my pants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think my Harley is a safer ride than a Smart Car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Sigh. I'm here til 3:30 today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Problem with working from home, I'm always here.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw... I think the Smart is kinda cute!

Of course, I drove a Geo Metro convertible in highschool... and up until a few months ago, I drove a Toyota Echo. I kinda like small cars.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sigh. I'm here til 3:30 today.


Same here. I used to go on lunch at 11. I figured by waiting, I accomplish a few things:

1) I make the time period that I'm in the office after lunch much shorter

2) I don't do crap from 11-12 because most of our sites are on the east coast, so they all go on lunch

3) I avoid the barrage of phone calls from 12-1 that comes when they all get back from lunch.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I still drive a '91 Toyota MR2. I like small cars but some of them are just plain ugly.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, the Dude just posted in the 3k...what gives?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think they're trying to bribe him.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I drive a Saturn Astra, but am contemplating trading it in. I miss having something fun, and since I don't have the room for a project car, I'd like something more performance oriented. The problem is, most of the fun cars are too small, and I can't justify having a vehicle with zero cargo space.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw that too. Honestly, it really doesn't matter if we lose this one. We need to lose one so we can vote off gymrat...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been kicking around the idea of a Pontiac G8. I'll keep the MR2 around but two seats doesn't cut it with a family.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of a Pontiac G8. I'll keep the MR2 around but two seats doesn't cut it with a family.


What killed me with the G8 was only being available in automatic.

I've tried finding used CTS-V's, but no good local buys.

I've considered going to look at new Mustangs, but Hyundai has the Genesis coupe coming out soon. 300+ hp V6 RWD for less than the price of a Mustang, and a 10 year 100k mile warranty... that's pretty tough to beat.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I saw that too. Honestly, it really doesn't matter if we lose this one. We need to lose one so we can vote off gymrat...


Why do you keep saying that? It's not hurting us having somebody that isn't participating (especially when the alternative is having one less person that can participate). Plus, it means that they will have one less active member for the next challenge since they have already had to cut their dead weight.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Why do you keep saying that? It's not hurting us having somebody that isn't participating (especially when the alternative is having one less person that can participate). Plus, it means that they will have one less active member for the next challenge since they have already had to cut their dead weight.


You have a point... I guess I'm just getting kinda sick of this particular challenge.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

When's RG going to take the poll into account?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

So, now we need to decide if we want to try to win the dude's posts. If we let him keep going, he will win this for them.

Two minutes ago:

Team A - 1524

McPeeons - 1276


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Not to mention, I like kicking their asses repeatedly.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

We need to win his posts. He' just posting one letter at a time. They racked up 100 posts in about 10 minutes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What did the end up offering him?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Now:

Team A - 1526

McPeeons - 1299

He is doing many, many . posts... which count because they are coming from a non-team member


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

You know, I didn't drive anything but stick until I got the Maxx. Sometimes I miss it, but not as much as I thought. The GM slushboxes have always seemed to read my mind about when i wanted up or downshifts.

I say give the G* a check ride and see what you think.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We did over 800 posts in the last few ours of the 10k...we can knock out 500 posts to finish this one today.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> What did the end up offering him?


Nothing. He didn't like our "gloating."

Apparently, he's unfamiliar with the overwhelming cockiness of the McPeeons.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> Nothing. He didn't like our "gloating."
> Apparently, he's unfamiliar with the overwhelming cockiness of the McPeeons.


I thought that was the very reason he was posting here...their cockiness.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You know, I didn't drive anything but stick until I got the Maxx. Sometimes I miss it, but not as much as I thought. The GM slushboxes have always seemed to read my mind about when i wanted up or downshifts.
> I say give the G* a check ride and see what you think.


Its not even about having a good auto, they just bore the daylights out of me. Same with paddle shifters. The only autos I use are in my racecars and trucks, because I refuse to pull a trailer while driving stick.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

OK... our posts are WAY too long!!!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Maxx doesn't come with a stick. The other car I was considering was a Yaris hatch and the Maxx was much more car for the money.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

5 4 3 2 1


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Aye bee cee dee eee


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

That's the way to do it!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Forget the others and concentrate here.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is getting really bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

But I kinda like it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bam boop - giggity


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to go pee.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

So do I...and get some Code Red.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm back. I pee fast.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

They are catching up quick.

Us - 1589

Them - 1501


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Have we offered him anything?


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Not that I know of. Maybe we should offer him the hot sauce?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

PE Abides has nine times the number of posts in the 3K thread than he does here....


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I concur on giving him the hot sauce.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

He says he'll see any info he gets from the private room... so he doesn't actually think anyone will give that to him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

We should give him the private room access, since we have the alternative...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> He says he'll see any info he gets from the private room... so he doesn't actually think anyone will give that to him.


I think we need to convince him that we're serious about that.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone shoot him the message


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I say just keep spamming the 1K and not worry about it.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Should we just give it to him now?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No just refresh, post here. the three of us can spam a lot. just cut and past five word.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Not unless he actually contributes here. At least as much as he did to them. If not, screw it.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

but he can spam faster


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

five word posts are boring


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Need to take lunch soon, guys.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

five word posts are boring


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Winning isn't boring (No I see your point)


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Where the hell is everyone else today?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to leave soon...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I see Chucktown looking on here!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

We're going to bite the dust soon. At least I tried.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, they caught me over there once too!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't look at their threads...well I peaked at the 3K once.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't bothered with the others


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Test five word short post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I peek to make sure they're compliant.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I do think our threads are much better...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

can we find someone else to spam for us?


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish we could. I have to go at 1, and if two of us are gone, the other one is stranded.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah. I need to leave at 1:30...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A wop bop a loo wop.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like I'm about to be dead in the water then.

Least we tried.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Agreed. We put up a solid fight considering they had three people including one non-survivor member spamming one letter posts.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

snick just reported in the 3k that we are trying to bribe the dude


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw that too. Who cares? I think they offered that right from the very beginning in one of their posts.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm back from lunch. How are we doing?


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Fading fast thanks to the Dude. Two of us have to leave, we don't have the manpower.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

still winning by about 100... but the dude is spamming the 3k w/ 1 letter posts


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown double posted! Buuuusted

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6705064


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think this challenge has gone how RG expected anyway.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

That goes without saying. He should have killed it last night or by noon today.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm getting tired of playing


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

How so? It really killed the rest of the board.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, I have to go. Be back in an hour or so, best of luck, at least we went down fighting.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess for now it will run it's course and we'll see what the next one is.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully something a little more thinking/internet searching, a LOT less spamming.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

You never know. We could still pull it out (haha).


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

That's totally not what I hope she said.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> Hopefully something a little more thinking/internet searching, a LOT less spamming.


Yeah, honestly, I'm getting tired of the spamariffic threads.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Something a requiring a little more creativity would be nice.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

For sure. Between the 5k, 10k, 3k, 1k, we've got close to 20k worth of completely meaningless posts.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm really getting kinda tired of it, just my competive spirit keeps me going.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I liked the eBay challenge


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, the eBay challenge was kinda cool.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm really getting kinda tired of it, just my competive spirit keeps me going.


Me too. I can't help myself


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm really getting kinda tired of it, just my competive spirit keeps me going.


Same here. If I weren't such a sore loser, I would have bailed two days ago.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Pointless posting does get old after a while. This also tends to bury some of the more interesting threads.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

we are no longer winning by 100 or more...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyer nailed it. maybe a debate thread would be more interesting.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I liked some of the threads we had going for this challenge alone until it got carried away.

OK, I mean it this time, I'm out of here for a bit, keep it up guys and gals.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

See ya, Supe. have a nice weekend.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Not much you can do when you can't double-post and need to have five words. The other side has somebody that can not only double-post, a post of a simple punctuation mark counts.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

bye. come back and help if you can!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Not much you can do when you can't double-post and need to have five words. The other side has somebody that can not only double-post, a post of a simple punctuation mark counts.


Yeah, that kinda sucks, but thems the rules.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

oh well. another pointless post.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to stop and actually do some work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you, Flyer...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm supposed to be working too


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

At least almost everybody on out team participated in this one. We won't lose for lack of effort.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah. I was at a seminar all day yesterday... but I think I made up for it today


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to get some work done. It will be what it will be.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going home in a bit.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Time to get at least something done today. Can't avoid work forever.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I was out sick yesaterday, so I missed eight hours of quality spamming.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I've just been depressed all week. This is a much better distraction than work.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

another random 5 word post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

six seven eight nine ten


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

eleven twelve thirteen fourteen fifteen


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No point post, five words.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

one two buckle my shoe


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No point post, five words.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't believe I'm still doing this. Of course, I can't believe it's not butter either.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

three four shut the door


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Five six pick up sticks


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

seven eight something about a gate


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No point post, five words.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

seven eight open the gate

nine ten a big fat hen


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No point post, five words.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

ok. gotta go. have fun.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't even have something random to say right now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

See ya!

No point post, five words.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a good one, TX


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No point post, five words.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No point post, five words.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing to add. Two words.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Back to help for a bit for about an hour or so.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm outta here!

Y'all keep spamming!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam spam in a can.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a good one, CW. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

If I have a song by The Fray stuck in my head, does that make me gay? Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Couldn't tell ya. I don't even know who they are.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got out of a 5 hour meeting.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Just got out of a 5 hour meeting.


What on earth could they have been talking about for 5 hours?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> What on earth could they have been talking about for 5 hours?


QC on a government job.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Nuclear work is pretty good for having meetings that long too.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder what its like to actually have a real QC budget. We get the shaft on every job site because the site managers refuse to give us enough money for the necessary manpower. We got reamed out by a client the other day. The client has 6 full time QC guys on site. We had TWO, and one of them wasn't really a QC guy, he just had his CWI. This is on a massive clean coal job too, not some dinky scrubber job.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like we're almost done.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

QC must have a different meaning there. We were just checking drawings for accuracy and lack of interference before they go to the client.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

We're construction QC, so we're responsible for basically anything that goes wrong on site, whether it be welding, civil, structural, documentation, etc etc.

We've got 10 minutes left, lets spam the hell out of this thread.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A be bop you don't stop.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A be bop you don't stop.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Never play engineering survivor with spam.


----------

